# New Bucky skull



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

this one was designed primarilry by my 8 yr old son...(translucent eyes that have the iris removed, and then mounted backwaed as the leds lend to light it up really creepy......now hes putting me on skelleton detaiil....arrrrghh!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Now that is creepy good! what is your process?


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweeeet! nice job on this one!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wicked gross! That looks awesome, nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, Son of Undead!

What Scourge said


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

just your usual latex and cotton....and the weird eyes...and too much TIME...hahahah. Thx for the kudos!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Ghastly undead goodness!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

argh, that is nasty.
I love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> Ghastly undead goodness!


Perfectly said! Great work, I love it!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Absolutely disgusting!! I love it!!


----------

